# Exxon Valdez/Oriental Nicety at Alang



## Jeff Taylor (Oct 13, 2006)

The title says it. The infamous Exxon Valdez, subsequently sold on numerous times and most recently converted to an ore carrier renamed Oriental Nicety (she was, after all, a single hull tanker) has beached at Alang after the usual dance with the Indian environmental authorities. She's being dismantled by Prya Blue, the same outfit that chopped up Norway and numerous other memorable ships.


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

I can claim I have been onboard Exxon Valdez. Actually just crossed the deck several times on the way to/from the next double-banked ship at Wenchong Shipyard in Whampoa (Huangpu) a few years ago. It was then named "Dong Fang Ocean" and had nearly completed it's conversion to bulk carrier. Seems the owners had gone bust, as work had stopped and only watchmen onboard. It eventually left Wenchong after a very long stay.


----------



## JXBURNS (Apr 10, 2009)

I sailed on the ship several times once it transferred from Seariver to IMT and renamed MEDITERRANEAN installing various bits of new kit and fixing other things.

Attached is a photo of the infamous wheel.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day jxburns.m.today.06:46.#3.re:exxon valdez.re:thumb nail of the infamous wheel? wy so.regards ben27


----------



## JXBURNS (Apr 10, 2009)

If you understand the reasons for the vessel running aground in 1989 it would become apparent the wheel played a large part in the vessel failing to alter course when it should have done.

According to reports the 3rd Mate left the autopilot on and, when he commanded the helmsman to alter course, nothing happened until he realised his mistake some six minutes later.

As a result of this specific incident the USCG, in 1996, introduced an edict which said all tankers (and self-propelled barges) steering systems must set off an alarm if the wheel were turned when the vessel was still on autopilot to remind the operator in the error of their ways.

Hence the reason for showing the photo. I have a lot more of the vessel including one of me sat in the (apparently) chair that Captain Hazlewood used to frequent on the bridge.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day jxburns.m.yesterday.19:36.#5 re:exxon valdez.the reason?faulty seamanship.thank you for information on auto pilot.regards ben27


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

You may all be interested in the GCaptain article published this week at http://gcaptain.com/happened-ship-exxon-valdez-big-spill/ .


----------



## JXBURNS (Apr 10, 2009)

Not strictly true entirely down to seamanship having spoken to a couple of people who were on board at the time. The shoreside management at the time appeared to not be entirely blameless in regard to maintenance of equipment and personnel training etc. if you look at it from a root cause point of view.

John


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day callpor.sm,yesterday.21:55.#7.re:exxon valdez.just watched your link.apart from being a great polluter.causing untold damage to the invirement.she continued to leed a life of bad publisity until the end.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------

